# Not Surprising At All



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 8, 2006)

From Yahoo:

Excerpt:

_To stay healthy, you probably know that you need to eat right, get plenty of exercise and rest, and avoid bad habits such as smoking._

_But, it might surprise you to learn that what you believe in can have a big impact on your health and longevity._

_There have been a lot of studies, and more are coming out all of the time, that show how patients with strong spirituality can improve their health from a variety of chronic conditions, like hypertension, heart disease, recovery from surgery and more," said Dr. Michael Torosian, a surgical oncologist at Fox Chase Cancer Center in Philadelphia, and co-author of the book, Spirit to Heal._

I am not at all surprised.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2006)

Could all this simply equate to less stress?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 8, 2006)

At first glance, yes; but, the implication is that those who spend time in communion, meditation, prayer and such may have an unexpected benefit from such intense introspection.

Or, they have more miracles.
Or synchronicity.
Or better luck.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> At first glance, yes; but, the implication is that those who spend time in communion, meditation, prayer and such may have an unexpected benefit from such intense introspection.
> 
> Or, they have more miracles.
> Or synchronicity.
> Or better luck.


 
Well I have to admit I felt much better and I was healthier when I was studying a lot of Qi Gong, but then again I was much younger too. 

I am not disagreeing with what you are saying, actually I agree. But I am very happy you added the possibility of more luck and synchronicity.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 9, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Well I have to admit I felt much better and I was healthier when I was studying a lot of Qi Gong, but then again I was much younger too.
> 
> I am not disagreeing with what you are saying, actually I agree. But I am very happy you added the possibility of more luck and synchronicity.


 
Who am I to say what truly is or is not?

I know what I believe; but, I have not the arrogance to state absolutely the exact nature of that in which I believe.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 9, 2006)

The power of belief can be astounding! I think that is one commonality among anyone who has achieved great things, made remarkable comebacks, etc... 
A negative outlook is self limiting. i think we help to fulfill our own prophecies.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 10, 2006)

question:

do our beliefs affect our reality because of selective perception?  or do we actually, physically alter reality by concentrating on our desires?


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 10, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> question:
> 
> do our beliefs affect our reality because of selective perception? or do we actually, physically alter reality by concentrating on our desires?


Personally, I think beliefs that potentiate selective perception / rose-tinted vision are generated by a subconsciously _negative_ outlook that almost _assumes_ the belief will have no tangible outcome and must therefore be assisted by mental duplicity. And for me this side of the coin is always less likely to have long-term benefit.

On the other hand, I'd say by using beliefs to concentrate and focus on one's desired outcome -the alteration of the situation- this is an inherently _positive_ action which not only opens the mind to the possibility of achieving the result but enlightens it to the _inevitability_ of that result whilst importantly doesn't suppress but rather acknowledges that for the outcome to be realized, each and every one of the obstacles [that one might have selectively siphoned out] must be overcome.

Respects!


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 10, 2006)

I think the power of belief is limited.  Sure, having a positive outlook on life is important, but there are still things in this universe that are beyond our control.  Here is an example...

There was an interesting study in the American Heart Journal this week.  They did an experiment regarding beleif (prayer in particular) and healing from heart disease.  A huge group of people were tested over a long period of time to see if prayer had any effect at all.  Here is the experiment.

A huge group of people were randomly selected in order to represent a normalized population.  This group was then randomly broken into three normalized and equal groups.  One third of the group were monitored normally.  This was the control group.  One third of the group was prayed for by various groups, but they were not told.  This was done in order to tease apart the psychologic impact that being told may have on the results.  The last third was prayed for and told that they were being prayed for.  

The results of the experiment were interesting.  The group that was prayed for and was not told had the same recovery rates at the control group.  The group that was prayed for and told actually got worse.  (It could be performance anxiety...)  Doctors theorize that the reason this group got worse is because they believed that there would be some spiritual intercession and did not take their treatment seriously.  

I think that this study shows the ultimate limits of belief.  We can make decisions that affect our bodies based on our beliefs, but the actual power that belief has to affect our physical bodies is marginal.  What this all adds up to, IMHO, is that the material is all we can ever prove, so that is all that we can implicity trust.  Throwing one's fate into (insert spiritual belief) hands is just another roll of the dice.  

The triumph of reason shows that when we take control of what we can, when we can, we always acheive better results.


----------

